# [SOLVED] Bluescreen when loading game



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello. Every second time I load a game or so, it bluescreens on me. It's only started doing this recently, Does anyone know why? Here's the error:

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Stop: 0x 0000000A (0x 0000001C, 0x 00000000, 0x 804FA11E)


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

The last thing I installed I think was Steam, But it crashed before that..


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

I tried running Registry booster. Didn't work


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Could be a driver issue. Check that you mobo, graphics, sound, mouse and keyboard drivers are up to date.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Hey Reaperofthefate and welcome to TSF...
Could you please provide us with system specifications???
How old is your PC????


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

I got it working, Driver issue. I rebooted in safe mode etc.

Uh, My computer's relatively new. Less than a year.

Computer:
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual
Core Processor 5200+
2.61 GHz, 2.00 GH of RAM
Physical address extension

Is that what you wanted to know? If not tell me where to look for it if you could please.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

It is ok now, good thing is that it is working now ^-^
If you ever need help again, visit us ^-^


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

It's doing it again, I think my graphics card is faulty.


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

That, Or the drivers aren't working properly.


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*More bluescreening while opening games, Possible driver errors.*

Hello all, Once, a little while ago, My computer would bluescreen whenever I opened a game, Due to a faulty driver I think. Now it's doing it again, but system restoring does nothing, And Outpost says it's a driver error. Any advice? Here's my computer specs or something.

Computer:
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual
Core Processor 5200+
2.61 GHz, 2.00 GH of RAM
Physical address extension


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello there...
Lets try to narrow problem down...
First:
Try with different graphic card or take your graphic card and hook it to some other PC...

Second:
Clean your PC from dust...
Use vacuum cleaner or compresses air to blow dust from heat-sink on CPU...
Take out RAM modules and clean contacts with rubber and DIMM slots with brush or compresses air...
Clean graphic card slot with brush or compressed air...

Third:
Test RAM modules with MemTest86+
http://www.memtest.org/
If you have more then one stick, test them separatelly one-by-one...

What make/model is your HDD???
Visit manufacturers Web site and download testing tools and test your HDD for possible bad sectors...

Fourth:
What make/model is your PSU???
How old is PSU???
Blow dust from it, try to clean it as much as you can...
I would try different PSU too...

Fifth...
Uninstall graphic card drivers and install latest ones...

Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Hi Reaperofthefate !

Multiple posting is not allowed. This is the same issue as before with the same computer so you need to continue your previous thread (we need to know what's already been tried). You can mark the thread as solved or unsolved if you use the thread tools button at the top of it. I merged your new post in this thread and marked it as unsolved for you.

BSOD's while gaming usually result from an overheating, video card or power issue. BSOD's while doing other tasks could be caused by an error on the hard drive or a faulty memory stick. If the hardware is ok you need to update Windows and the drivers but the hardware needs to be tested first.

Give us your complete system specs, the ones in post #6 are unsufficient : check the posting system specs link in my sig and open the computer case to give us the brand, model and wattage of your power supply (look on the sticker that's on the side of the power supply block).

Enter the BIOS at startup (press del or look for some "press xx to enter setup" message), search for the hardware monitor or pc health & status screen and report the temps, fans speeds and voltages (+3.3, +5 and +12V) you'll find there.

If the inside of the computer is dusty then as vladimirb said you need to clean it. Turn the computer off and unplug the power cord then use a can of compressed air (10$ in your local electronics or computer shop). Focus on the fans and heatsinks. Turn the computer back on and check that all the fans are spinning : power supply, CPU and video card.

Browse to c:\windows\minidump and zip the .dmp files you'll find there. Attach the zip file to your next post using the manage attachments button (click on post reply or go advanced to see that button).

If you want to speed up things you can already test the hard drive for errors and test your memory : 

Go to start => run and type chkdsk c: /R. You'll be prompted to restart the computer and the scan will take some time. Once you're back in Windows the results will be in the event viewer : start => run => eventvwr.msc. Select the application section, double-click on the latest winlogon event (under the source column), clik on the third button on the right (this copies the info in the memory) then right-click => paste it here.

Download, unzip and burn memtest86+'s Pre-Compiled Bootable ISO (.zip) using your burning program's burn from image file feature. If in doubt use ImgBurn (select write image file to disk then browse for the memtest .iso file). Leave the CD in the drive, restart the computer, enter the BIOS at startup to change the boot order priority to CD-rom first, save and exit. Leave memtest run overnight and report if it finds any errors. If you have more than one memory stick test them one at a time (unplug the power cord and remove the other sticks from their slots), 2-3 hours per stick.

edit : and stay away from programs like Registry booster, they can do more harm than good.


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Should something have shown up for the chkdsk c: /R thing when I rebooted? When I rebooted my computer slowed for like, A minute, Then went back to normal, And there's no new log. How long should it take? also, I don't think I have any external memory sticks.

Also, I got a service pack 3 update that I declined because it messed with my themes, Do I need it?

The inside of my computer is pretty free of dust too.

I'll reboot soon and make a new post with the heat etc.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Ok, I'll check your .dmp files tonight or tomorrow. Don't forget to post your temps and your complete system specs and to run memtest during the night. If you have 2GB of ram you probably have 2 sticks of 1GB. Refer to your motherboard manual if you're unsure where to look at.

About the chkdsk c: /R, have you answered no  when asked to unmount the volume (answering yes here would have the same result since the system drive is locked and can't be unmounted) then yes  when asked to schedule the scan at next startup ? You should have seen this screen at startup : http://www.raymond.cc/images/windows-xp-chkdsk2.jpg. Is your system drive's volume letter c: ?


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

I have my specs.

*Sigh* Here we go, This may get messy:
Voltage l Current l Frequency l

PC Input: 115V 7A 50-60 Hz
230V 4A



PC Output: Voltage: 3.3V | +5V | +12V
28A | 40 A| 18 A

Current: -5V | -12V | +5V56 (I think)
1.0A| 1.0A | 3.0 A

Frequency: PS-ON | POK | COM
REMOTE| P.G | Return

Max:
Voltage: 245W 216W
Max 32

Current: SW112W | 15W
Max 32

Frequency: Total.Max power
400 W

I'm running an ATX-400-w/p4 or something.


Also, my temperatures etc are:

Current system temp: 33 degrees C
CPU: 37 " "

Cpu fan speed: 1985-1992 (Varies) RPM
System fan: 0 RPM


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

"This type of the file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts?<Y/N>"

Is what I get when I run chkdsk c: /R


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Press Y when asked to schedule chkdsk at next restart.

No brand name on the 400W power supply ? The CPU temp is ok, were there no +3.3, +5 or +12V readings in the BIOS ?

what's the brand and model of the video card (the card the monitor is hooked on) and the brand and model of your motherboard ? It'll help if you can write your specs in your profile so they appear under "my system" next to all your posts.


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

I pressed Y and it didn't do it.

Bah, I can't be bothered unscrewing my computer again, I'll just take it into the shop tomorrow so they can overcharge me while breaking it or something.

Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

I only checked the last 3 BSOD's and they all have the exact same bug : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL caused by oblivion.exe and atkosdmini.dll.

From what I found on google atkosdmini.dll is a driver related to Asus. No need to send your computer back to the shop yet, start by checking whether all your drivers are up to date.

What's the brand and model of your motherboard and the brand and model of your video card ? Once we know that we can direct you to the websites with the latest versions of the drivers. If you have no idea what your video card and motherboard are use everest or the system specs finder here.



> IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
> An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
> interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high. This is usually
> caused by drivers using improper addresses.
> ...


This guy solved the problem by uninstalling the failing driver and the asus bundled software : http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-42677-ATI-9600SE--Gigabyte-mobo--rebooting.html


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Oh, Thank you, I'll have a look at it.


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

I'd say it's definitely a driver error.


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Field	Value
Motherboard ID	06/21/2007-NV-MCP61-6A61KG05C-00

Device Description
NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT


Is that what you needed to know?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

That motherboard ID doesn't tell much, look on the motherboard itself for a brand and model.

What's the brand of the nvidia card ? (nvidia is the chip maker, not the card manufacturer)


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Hm. Forum's being weird, Won't show my posts


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Can I see both the card and motherboard with EVEREST?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

you can give it a try but everest will probably give another useless motherboard ID, you'll need to check on the cards themselves.



Reaperofthefate said:


> Hm. Forum's being weird, Won't show my posts


if you refer to the message you double-posted I already binned it.


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

The thread's still being weird, I have to post for the other messages to show


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

I'm not really sure where to look in my computer. I have to take it apart again right?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Just open the case like you already did to check the dust and the power supply then look on the motherboard with a flashlight.

Try pressing F5 to refresh the page after you posted.


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

I didn't realise the thread was two pages. So should I check the motherboard and the graphics card?


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Not sure if I got the right one, This was the only thing with writing on it I could see.

Gigabyte
GA-M61SME-S2


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Ok, this is better : 
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=2507

Uninstall your current video and nvidia drivers (uninstall anything related to nvidia or ntune in add/remove programs), download the latest ones here (select the version for windows XP each time), install them and restart the computer.

That motherboard has an integrated video chipset. Plug the monitor on the motherboard and remove the dedicated video card. See if your games still crash.

If everything is ok at that point replug the video card and reinstall the latest nvidia video drivers for the 8500GT : http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.19_whql.html


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Unplug the graphics card itself?


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

*Video card


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

yep, turn the computer off, unplug the power cord, unscrew the retaining bracket or the retaining screw if there's one (see figure 5 here), unlock the PCI-e retention clip at the right of the PCI-e port (refer to the motherboard manual if needed) then pull the card from its slot (don't force it, it should come easily if you move the card gently from left to right).

Once there's no card in the PCI-e slot the display will revert to the onboard video so make sure you plug the monitor on the vga port that's on the motherboard.


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

I don't have the computer manual


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Also I can't make sense of the site you linked me to, The gigabyte one, Which drivers do I need from it?


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Click on the link i gave you to download the motherboard manual.

You need the audio, chipset and vga drivers for Windows XP, that's 3 installers to download.

If you're lost ask the help of a computer savvy friend.


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Sorry, I'm usually better at stuff like this but I have an extreme headache right now


----------



## Reaperofthefate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Ok, Got it fixed, My "Computer savvy" friend was online, He showed me how to remove ASUS in general

ASUS was the problem


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Bluescreen when loading game*

Good news. I marked your thread as solved.


----------

